# Koi-Brut



## ROCKY (5. Aug. 2006)

hallo!
habe so cirka 20 junge koi (Brut) im aquarium bis zu 3cm
gross gezogen.

wann kann ich sie wieder im teich einsetzen ?

danke im vorraus

rocky


----------



## Strolchi (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi-Brut*

ich denke so mit 5 cm kannst du sie in den Teich setzen.

Gruß Strolchi


----------



## Manuela (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi-Brut*



			
				ROCKY schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> habe so cirka 20 junge koi (Brut) im aquarium bis zu 3cm
> gross gezogen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rocky,

du kannst Sie auch schon jetzt wieder einsetzen wenn du die Koi vorher an das Teichwasser gewöhnt hast.


Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Dodi (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koi-Brut*

Moin zusammen!

Ich glaube, die Antworten sind für Rocky etwas zu spät gekommen... Frage vom 5.8.06. 

Mittlerweile dürften die Fische schon deutlich größer sein.


----------

